# Battle for the Abyss - Rumours etc



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

_Grabbed this from the BL website. Plot thingy for Battle For The Abyss. Looks like it will be Word Bearers and Smurfs in Space. Awsome!!! The Heresy is finally underway._

*"Battle for the Abyss
*

Aug 08 (UK) / Sep 08 (RoW)

Now that news of Horus's treachery is in the open, a time of testing has come. Some Legions have already declared their allegiance to the Warmaster, while the loyalty of others lies firmly with the Emperor. As Horus deploys his forces, loyalist Astartes learn that a massive Wordbearers fleet is heading to Ultramar, home of the Ultramarines. Unless they can intercept the fleet, and destroy the mighty battleship that has been sent to reinforce it, the Ultramarines may suffer a blow from which they will never recover. "​
_More info when I find it. If any others have info - please do contribute.
_​


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Already posted this ^^

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3374


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You have too - my bad. Thread locked 

Here is a link to the earlier thread. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3374

Good swift find there Words


----------

